# Phantom seat recover.



## dxmadman (Aug 22, 2011)

Started to fix up my junk yard jewel,Black Phantom,I posted earlier this week "Phantom Rescued from crusher".The first thing im going to tackle is the seat.Who makes or deals in recovering Phantom seats or is it easier to Buy a repop?,I ve recovered a lot of double plate messinger,troxel, and others,or any older hairpin ive taken to the saddleshop.Never recovered a phantom saddle before is there any tips on doing the seats yourself? Phantom Experts can ya help?


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Keep the original!!*

I have a restored seat on my Red Phantom and it is the most comfortable of all my bikes. Saddleshop in Florida, or Bobcycles here, SoCal guy....?


----------

